# RTE1 on screen message re 14th August07



## Happy Girl (3 Aug 2007)

The onscreen message on RTE1 at the moment states that transmission will cease on that frequency on 14th August and to retune to another frequency. My problem is what when I consulted my TV (phillips) manual the instructions given to tune my TV stations in are only by way of the original TV remote control which I no longer have. The remote I currently use will not do the trick as it will only change channels. What alternatives do I have. I can retune the VCR and DVD player. My problems lies with the telly.


----------



## ClubMan (3 Aug 2007)

Moved from Miscellaneous Non-financial Questions.

Many universal remotes can be used to exercise most functions of most _TVs_. What one are you using?


----------



## Sn@kebite (3 Aug 2007)

Happy Girl said:


> I can retune the VCR and DVD player. My problems lies with the telly.


I don't know if you could tune the _TV_ without buying a replacement Remote.

What you might be able to do as a temporary solution is, re-tune the _VCR_ on the 14th and connect the _VCR_ to your _TV_ via _RF_ or _Scart Lead_. (i.e. - Put your aerial into the VCR then plug VCR into TV)


----------



## ClubMan (3 Aug 2007)

Sn@kebite said:


> I don't know if you could tune the _TV_ without buying a replacement Remote.


It's possible that you could get one in _Argos _- try it out and then return it within the 16 day period because it's not actually what you wanted.


----------



## RainyDay (4 Aug 2007)

Doesn't the Argos return policy only apply to unused goods now?


----------



## Sn@kebite (4 Aug 2007)

RainyDay said:


> Doesn't the Argos return policy only apply to unused goods now?


That's what I was thinking...look



			
				moneysavingexper.com said:
			
		

> If you buy something from Argos then change your mind you can return an 'Unfaulty' and 'unexcluded' item to any Argos store for a refund under the following terms of the 16 guarantee - which is in addition to your statutory rights:
> 
> 1) You must return it within 16 days.
> 
> ...


----------



## Purple (4 Aug 2007)

Sn@kebite said:


> I don't know if you could tune the _TV_ without buying a replacement Remote.


 Many electrical goods shops sell replacement remotes for brand name TVs. I bought a Philips one in a Harvey Norman shop.


----------



## gipimann (4 Aug 2007)

Do you know anyone with a Phillips TV who has an original remote which you could borrow to retune the channel?


----------



## ClubMan (4 Aug 2007)

I have returned things to _Argos _that were not unused but the brief use in no way affected the condition of the goods. Some items are excluded from their unilateral returns policy.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (4 Aug 2007)

You could buy a new telly 

Brendan


----------



## RainyDay (4 Aug 2007)

ClubMan said:


> I have returned things to _Argos _that were not unused but the brief use in no way affected the condition of the goods.



COuld that be considered to be a rip-off of Argos, given the terms & conditions of their refunds policy which specifically state 'unused'?


----------



## Cyberbams (4 Aug 2007)

http://www.donberg.ie/  You can get replacement remotes from this Irish website.  I had very good service from them - they ship them to you - these are original remotes, not universal remotes.


----------



## Sn@kebite (5 Aug 2007)

RainyDay said:


> COuld that be considered to be a rip-off of Argos, given the terms & conditions of their refunds policy which specifically state 'unused'?


Possibly - although ClubMan did not specify how long ago he did this. And i believe their policy slightly different from the old one is only new.


----------



## ClubMan (5 Aug 2007)

I most recently did it within the past year or two. I bought a cordless phone which was not described in detail in their catalog so it was difficult to make a fully informed purchasing decision. So brought it home and connected it up only to discover that it did not include a feature that I needed. I brought it back and got a refund no problem. The item was fully intact (bar perhaps a few ions of the rechargeable batteries?) and in its original packaging etc. I also did this a few years ago when the catalogue description of the item was misleading (claimed much higher standby and talk time battery lifetime than the manufacturer's manual included in the box stated). I complained to _Argos _and the _ASAI _about this and my complaint was deemed legitimate. I don't consider either of these to be ripping _Argos _off.


----------



## RainyDay (5 Aug 2007)

ClubMan said:


> I complained to _Argos _and the _ASAI _about this and my complaint was deemed legitimate.


Deemed lgitimate by who?


----------



## ClubMan (5 Aug 2007)

_Argos _apologised and admitted in writing to me that their catalog was inaccurate. _ASAI _upheld the complaint but as with others of mine that they upheld it did not appear in their monthly bulletin for some reason. By the time the matter had been dealt with a new _Argos _catalog had been issued anyway so the issue was moot.


----------



## Cyberbams (5 Aug 2007)

Obviously if the product is faulty or not as described, that is a different issue as it must be "fit for use" (as described).  This wouldn't be the case if a remote was just bought to re-tune the TV and return it.


----------



## RainyDay (5 Aug 2007)

ClubMan said:


> _ASAI _upheld the complaint but as with others of mine that they upheld it did not appear in their monthly bulletin for some reason.


Very strange - I'd have many complaints about the ASAI, but I'm never found them not to include upheld complaints in their bulletin.


ClubMan said:


> I bought a cordless phone which was not described in detail in their catalog so it was difficult to make a fully informed purchasing decision. So brought it home and connected it up only to discover that it did not include a feature that I needed. I brought it back and got a refund no problem.


Wouldn't the 'If you're not sure about things fitting, don't buy them' advice have been relevant here?


----------



## rmelly (5 Aug 2007)

Is Clubmans proposed solution not more akin to the old trick of buying an item, wearing it (e.g. to wedding etc) and returning for a refund - hardly ethical, and am quite surprised that a moderator would suggest it...


----------



## ClubMan (5 Aug 2007)

rmelly said:


> Is Clubmans proposed solution not more akin to the old trick of buying an item, wearing it (e.g. to wedding etc) and returning for a refund - hardly ethical, and am quite surprised that a moderator would suggest it...


No - read my post above and tell me how returning the item under the _Argos _returns policy is not ethical.


----------



## ClubMan (5 Aug 2007)

RainyDay said:


> Very strange - I'd have many complaints about the ASAI, but I'm never found them not to include upheld complaints in their bulletin.


Well that's what happened. Believe me or not as you choose but I have documentary evidence to support my claim if you're interested.


> Wouldn't the 'If you're not sure about things fitting, don't buy them' advice have been relevant here?


 No. Because the goods in this case can only be judged on the basis of a brief description in a catalog and cannot easily/normally be inspected/examined/evaluated before purchase. In contrast a T shirt in a retail store can normally be handled, examined and tried on even if there are no changing rooms.


----------



## rmelly (5 Aug 2007)

ClubMan said:


> No - read my post above and tell me how returning the item under the _Argos _returns policy is not ethical.


 
So do you believe that if I explained to the girl (generally girls in argos) at the counter when buying an item that I intended to use it once then return it, she (or her manager) would be happy to proceed with the sale? I'm not convinced that this falls under the 'for one reason or another' mentioned below:



> We're committed to selling high-quality products we hope you'll enjoy using but we also know that, for one reason or another, there may be a time when you need to exchange or return something you've bought.


----------



## RainyDay (5 Aug 2007)

ClubMan said:


> Well that's what happened. Believe me or not as you choose but I have documentary evidence to support my claim if you're interested.


Feel free to post a copy of the documentation, if you see fit.


ClubMan said:


> No. Because the goods in this case can only be judged on the basis of a brief description in a catalog and cannot easily/normally be inspected/examined/evaluated before purchase. In contrast a T shirt in a retail store can normally be handled, examined and tried on even if there are no changing rooms.


A t-shirt can't be tried on if it is being purchased for someone else (as was clearly indicated on the other thread) and the someone else is not present at the time.


----------



## ClubMan (6 Aug 2007)

RainyDay said:


> Feel free to post a copy of the documentation, if you see fit.


I don't own a scanner. Post your address if you want me to sent you photocopies.


> A t-shirt can't be tried on if it is being purchased for someone else (as was clearly indicated on the other thread) and the someone else is not present at the time.


It can be tried on by somebody of a similar size/build.


----------



## Sn@kebite (6 Aug 2007)

This sounds like it's going the wrong way.
I'm sure if ClubMan did something wrong (whether illegal or unethical) _Argos_ would have mentioned it.
Besides, would they not tend to be more forceful on imposing their policys on more expensive items?


----------



## ClubMan (6 Aug 2007)

Not sure what you mean but I certainly did nothing wrong. Cheers!


----------



## Sn@kebite (6 Aug 2007)

ClubMan said:


> Not sure what you mean but I certainly did nothing wrong. Cheers!


Sorry! - Which part do you not understand?


----------



## ClubMan (6 Aug 2007)

This bit.


Sn@kebite said:


> This sounds like it's going the wrong way.


I just checked and I cannot locate documentary evidence of the replies that I received from _Argos _and the _ASAI _that I received in relation to my complaint so unfortunately I cannot *prove *to those who remain skeptical that I actually received same, that _Argos _apologised and admitted their error and that the _ASAI _upheld my complaint even if they did not publish it in their quarterly (?) bulletin. I must have disposed of the documentation during a recent clear out. I may be able to figure out what model of cordless phones which were in question at the time if anybody is actually still curious and this information might reassure them.


----------



## Sn@kebite (6 Aug 2007)

ClubMan said:


> This bit.


Ah - No I was simply pointing out that the thread seems to be deviating from the original topic/question and I meant it could turn into an argument of whether or not _Argos_ enforce their returns/refund policies.
That's all! - No harm done.


----------



## ClubMan (6 Aug 2007)

Sn@kebite said:


> Ah - No I was simply pointing out that the thread seems to be deviating from the original topic/question


I agree.


----------



## RainyDay (6 Aug 2007)

ClubMan said:


> I just checked and I cannot locate documentary evidence of the replies that I received from _Argos _and the _ASAI _that I received in relation to my complaint so unfortunately I cannot *prove *to those who remain skeptical that I actually received same, that _Argos _apologised and admitted their error and that the _ASAI _upheld my complaint even if they did not publish it in their quarterly (?) bulletin.


No problem.


ClubMan said:


> It can be tried on by somebody of a similar size/build.


Not effectively, it can't - Fit of clothes is a very individual matter, and we are all individuals, with our own unique bumps & curves. 

But I do detect a certain double standard here. You now suggest that the appropriate approach for purchasing a t-shirt is to ensure that the purchaser first has to find somebody of a similar size and build and bring them to the t-shirt shop when making the purchase. Otherwise, "don't buy".

Yet when you are purchasing a mobile phone from Argos (which has a 'unused' qualifier in their returns policy), you feel it is OK for you to bring the phone home and use it before returning it. Couldn't you have got the Argos person to open the box, set it up in the store, plug it into one of their phone connections and check it out? Couldn't you have checked out the product features online or via the manufacturer before purchase?

Why doesn't the same standard that you apply to the t-shirt purchase apply to your own phone purchase?


----------



## Happy Girl (7 Aug 2007)

Any chance we might come back to my original question here. Also can anybody tell me if I purchase a Phillips remote control am I guaranteed that it will work on any Phillips TV.


----------



## ClubMan (7 Aug 2007)

RainyDay said:


> Yet when you are purchasing a mobile phone from Argos (which has a 'unused' qualifier in their returns policy), you feel it is OK for you to bring the phone home and use it before returning it.


Read my posts - I never said anything about mobile phones. Anyway - this "conversation" is a bit boring so I'll give it a miss now.


Happy Girl said:


> Any chance we might come back to my original question here. Also can anybody tell me if I purchase a Phillips remote control am I guaranteed that it will work on any Phillips TV.


No. You need to get one that is guaranteed to work with your specific _TV_. Many universal ones will do this. See  for example (there are others). Some of these are available *for purchase *from stores such as _Argos_. Always read the terms & conditions when buying. Don't do anything naughty.


----------



## Happy Girl (7 Aug 2007)

ClubMan said:


> Read my posts - I never said anything about mobile phones. Anyway - this "conversation" is a bit boring so I'll give it a miss now.Don't do anything naughty.


 
Now come on Clubman, let it go!!!!!!


----------



## ClubMan (7 Aug 2007)

You misquoted me above. Did you act on my advice? How did you get on?


----------



## Happy Girl (7 Aug 2007)

Not yet clubman but will keep you posted on how I get on. 

How did I misquote you


----------



## ClubMan (7 Aug 2007)

You concatenated two unrelated snippets of my post which is misleading.


----------



## car (7 Aug 2007)

> the old trick of buying an item, wearing it (e.g. to wedding etc) and returning for a refund - hardly ethical, and am quite surprised that a moderator would suggest it...


never heard this one.  Im struggling to come up with an item one get away with wearing to a wedding and be then able to bring it back in an unused state for a refund.   
If you were very well behaved, maybe a tie or a belt, maybe even a watch or a necklace,  but thats gotta be it, what else could there be?


----------



## ClubMan (7 Aug 2007)

Some people used to do this with suits or dresses - allegedly.


----------



## ClubMan (7 Aug 2007)

ClubMan said:


> No. You need to get one that is guaranteed to work with your specific _TV_. Many universal ones will do this. See  for example (there are others).


[broken link removed] might be another option.


----------



## RainyDay (7 Aug 2007)

Happy Girl said:


> Any chance we might come back to my original question here.


SOrry that you got caught in the cross-fire!


ClubMan said:


> Read my posts - I never said anything about mobile phones.


Ooohh what a devastating nitpick! Or perhaps it was just an attempt to divert attention from the double-standards demonstrated on your t-shirt 'don't buy it' advice?


----------



## Happy Girl (12 Aug 2007)

Just a quick update. Talk about coincidence. My kids were at a birthday party yesterday and my 12 yr old mentioned that while he was watching the Dublin football game during the party he switched between channels and noticed that the remote control he was using was the very same as the one we used to have for the TV in question. So I rang the owner today and asked if I could borrow it for half an hour. Got all sorted out and channels retuned. Thank God for observant kids. Thanks to all posters for their help also.


----------

